# Eclipse und JSP



## Sanix (13. Apr 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe bis jetzt ein bisschen Eclipse mit Java ausprobiert, was natürlich ausgezeichnet funktioniert. Nun muss ich aber JSP Programmieren. Habe mich bereits ein bisschen umgeschaut und Tomcat installiert, dazu noch ein Plugin. Dass ich Tomcat Projekte erstellen kann, den Server starten und beenden.
Leider habe ich noch kein geeignetes Plugin gefunden, mit welchem ich jsp Dateien erstellen kann. Und die Bibliotheken zur Laufzeit erkennt, also wenn ich irgendwas schreibe und ein Punkt drücke, soll es wie beim Java eine Auswahlleiste mit den verschiedenen Methoden öffnen etc.
Kennt jemand ein gutes Plugin, welches kostenlos ist?


/edit
Suche kostenlose Plugins


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Apr 2005)

MyEclipse

Lomboz


----------



## Sanix (13. Apr 2005)

lomboz macht bei mir kein bisschen was. Also es meldet keine Fehler aber es ändert nichts.


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Apr 2005)

schon mal eine jsp Datei editiert?


----------



## Sanix (13. Apr 2005)

nein, aber ich kann keine neuen erstellen und so. Sollte doch Möglich sein oder? Also wenn ich unter Java gehe, kann ich da nur ein neues Tomcat Projekt oder Java Projekt erstellen.
Auch unter den Einstellungen finde ich keinen Eintrag.
Das Plugin ist aber geladen.

MyEclispe kostet was.


----------



## Gast (13. Apr 2005)

Ich habe lomboz in Kombination mit Tomcat und JSP', Servlets und/ oder Struts verwendet. Im Endeffekt kann ich von Lomboz nur abraten da es irgendwann nur noch Ärger bereitet. Bei Eclipse 3.1 und passender Lombozversion ist es besonders schlimm.
Empfehlen kann ich myeclipse, das ist zwar noch nicht perfekt man kann aber gut damit arbeiten ohne nennenswerte Fehler zu erhalten. Die 29 Dollar ist es auf alle Fälle Wert.

Gruß


----------



## Sanix (14. Apr 2005)

will nichts dafür ausgeben, wenn Eclipse schon gratis ist.
Habe jetzt Nitrox drauf. Scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, aber auch nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Apr 2005)

dreamweaver ist für jsp-seiten auch ziemlich gut geeignet


----------



## bronks (14. Apr 2005)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> will nichts dafür ausgeben, wenn Eclipse schon gratis ist ...


Ist immer die Frage, was gratis bedeutet. Wenn Du das ganze nur zu Deinem persönlichen Spaß machst und die Software nicht in der Welt verteilst, dann könnte man es auch so auslegen, daß deine Software niemals den Prototypenstatus verliert. In dem Fall wäre auch das etwas für Dich (siehe Lizenzvertrag): http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/jdev/index.html


----------



## Sanix (15. Apr 2005)

Arbeite wie gesagt, jetzt mit dem Plugin NitroX, funktioniert nicht schlecht. Meine Software ist leider für den produktiv Einsatz gedacht, so gehts nicht anders.
Aber trotzdem Danke für eure Mühen


----------

